# Boiling Corn Flakes?



## Trent (2/6/07)

Gday
I am brewing a belgian dark strong tomorrow, based on the rochefort recipe going round on the net, and it says to use flaked maize, and to boil it first. I have just gotten myself some Home brand Corn Flakes. I am pretty sure they are pre gelatinized, so I dont have to boil them?
I know there are all sorts of crap in there that I dont really want in my beer, but it is the best aI can do at short notice.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Darren (2/6/07)

Trent,

If you get a chance you could get some corn and pop it in the microwave. Will certainly gelatinse it.

Better than cornflakes with the added thickeners and stuff.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Kai (2/6/07)

Why does the recipe say you need to boil flaked maize? It can go straight into the mash.

Out of curiosity, what's the ingredients panel on your cornflakes say, and what's the sodium content from the nutrition information panel?


----------



## Chris (3/6/07)

Dont quote me, but I think the binder in cornflakes may be malt extract.


----------



## Trent (3/6/07)

Yep, there is malt extract in there, BUT... there is also salt emulsifier, niacin, thiamin, folate, riboflaven and iron.
Maybe I will just do a quick cereal mash of polenta instead, cause I am not sure those things really need to go into me beer.
Oh, and by the way, the recipe mentions somewhere in the writing up the top of that page that the flaked maize additions were boiled before adding to the mash. Or some such similar wording.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Jazzafish (3/6/07)

Give Duff a PM...

I'm pretty sure he has used the no name/frills corn flakes to some success.

Cheers,
Jarrad


----------



## Trent (3/6/07)

Thanks Jarrad
PM sent.


----------



## Kai (3/6/07)

Trent said:


> Yep, there is malt extract in there, BUT... there is also salt emulsifier, niacin, thiamin, folate, riboflaven and iron.
> Maybe I will just do a quick cereal mash of polenta instead, cause I am not sure those things really need to go into me beer.
> Oh, and by the way, the recipe mentions somewhere in the writing up the top of that page that the flaked maize additions were boiled before adding to the mash. Or some such similar wording.
> All the best
> Trent




I would be surprised if most of the vitamins would have a negative effect on your yeast, I suspect the mash and the boil would denature most or all of them.

How much salt and what number emulsifier (if it's listed)?


----------



## geoffi (3/6/07)

Use airpopped or microwaved popcorn instead. No extaneous shit in it, can go straight into the mash, and it is cheap and obtainable from any supermarket. (Don't try to crush it unpopped though. It is HARD.)


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/6/07)

or use the instant/quick polenta. Doesn't need a cereal mash cause its already pre cooked.

Does make things a bit "sticky" though


----------



## Trent (3/6/07)

Kai
The emulsifier number is 471. I just went ahead and used the corn flakes ratrher than do the whole cereal mash (as we have heaps of polenta here, just not the instant type).
The beer seems to have turned out well, I hit my target gravity, but missed the volume by 1.5L. Will report back if I can notice a real corn flake flavour.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Darren (3/6/07)

Anyone know how corn flakes are made? I always thought Corn flakes was trademark and probably did not have much corn in them

Sugar and corn derived emulsifier I would have thought.

cheers

Darren

BTW I think polenta should stay in Italian cooking. Tastes like crap in beer.


----------



## Trent (3/6/07)

Darren
I assume that corn flakes are heated, and then rolled and baked maybe? Anyway, the ingredients on Dodgy Brothers (home brand) corn flakes list corn as 90% of the ingredients, then sugar, then Malt Extract, then salt emulsifier, then all yer vitamins.
And maybe I should just keep polenta for my CAP (if I ever get around to making one)
HTH
Trent


----------



## shmick (4/6/07)

G'day trent

I regularly use cornflakes in my ESB's and special bitters in place of flaked maize.
It just lightens the body a touch and reduces that cloying sweet finish you sometimes get with these grain bills.
5 - 6% (1 x 300g box) in the mash. Whatever slight flavour it does impart is covered by the grain.

Sodium content is the only concern - some are nearly double what the others are so compare and pick the lowest.

From memory (did a tour of Sanitarium when young), they steam gelatinise the corn kernals then roll and bake. Don't know how they do it now but each flake used to be 1 kernal.

Remember - If it tastes good, it must be good for you. (product of 70's childhood advertising) :beerbang:


----------

